# Layout Plan



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

Comments welcome.


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Well I'm just taking some educated guesses but it looks like you're minum radius is 18" which will limit you to using 4 Axel diesels and small steamers. Also the helix on the left side I calculated would have a 3% grade which is already pushing it just to achieve a 3.5" clearance, which is also pushing things, where the tracks cross.

I suggest relaxing things to at least a 22" radius and try to keep all grade at or below 2.5%. 2% is a better number even. Other than that the layout design looks pretty neat.

Edit: Actually I just noticed your not about the mine being 7" above the yard, assuming a 18" radius that's a 7" rise in 169.5" run which works out to over a 4.1% incline. With a rise that steep you will be limited to using very heavy locomotives equipped with traction tires to pull really short trains. Anything less just wont have the traction requirements.


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Change 1*

Reduced the highest elevation to 3.4". My engine is an Alco 2-6-0 and plan to add a Diesel GE 44 Ton. May be the only engines I will have, unless I expand the layout.


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

*OOPS*

Had to modify for crossover height.

Can anyone tell me the minimum for the Alco 2-6-0?

If it is scaled correctly it would be close to 2.44444".

Then how much do I need for rail height?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In HO, the minimum recommended clearance is 3" (top of rails to bottom of overhead obstruction). Even though they will clear at less, I would stick with 3" (you also need room to get your hand in there in case of derailment).


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

estes53 said:


> May be the only engines I will have.


Has anybody ever said that -- and NOT eaten their words???


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since you have dropped the idea of an elevated track you have more
freedom to move your ideas around.

First, since you are going DCC you can add to your operating
fun by installing a passing siding along the upper red track.
With that and the siding in the lower area you can run two trains,
one going clockwise, the other counter clockwise. The DC guys
can't do that.

I really don't like that nice neat circle around a maybe lake. Looks
like something for the Christmas tree.

Consider widening the right hand peninsula to the same width of the left.
Then do a flip of the left tracks on the right. That can give you a wider radius in some areas. You
might want to use a curved turnout where the lower red rejoins
the upper red curve.

I don't have Scarm so I can't redraw your layout, but you might try
to change the blue track to curve down and rejoin the red on the
right after CROSSING the red lead to the yard. That would add another
wrinkle, a reverse loop, easy to wire and operate on DCC. It would
require a reverse loop controller, about 40.00 or so. You could
turn your trains around to go the other way with that.

You will also want to add some spur tracks for industries. That
will give you switching operations.

Don


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Change 2*

Change 2


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yes, that would make for a nice continuous running layout.

But, I'm afraid the tail of the yard ladder track is not long enough
for you to do much. Try turning the yard to branch off to the right.

Don


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am new at this so please forgive my terminology.

Am assuming that the tail is the area between the turntable and the far right switch. 

If so, would eliminating one or two of the yard lines, fix the problem without causing others?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Build it and run it for a while and see how you like it. Then redesign and modify to suit your tastes.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

estes53 said:


> I am new at this so please forgive my terminology.
> 
> Am assuming that the tail is the area between the turntable and the far right switch.
> 
> If so, would eliminating one or two of the yard lines, fix the problem without causing others?


As designed, your yard is basically a parking lot, which is fine. The only issue you will have is less space to park locos / cars when not in use.


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Change 3*

Change 3


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

estes53 said:


> I am new at this so please forgive my terminology.
> 
> Am assuming that the tail is the area between the turntable and the far right switch.
> 
> If so, would eliminating one or two of the yard lines, fix the problem without causing others?


Yes, in the layout of your post 8 the track at the far end of the ladder track
leading to the turntable would be the 'tail'. You can see that a loco is
about all that would fit to then go into the last yard track. The 'ladder track' has all of
your yard tracks leading from it.

Your changes in your most recent layout are exactly what I was suggesting.
I would lengthen any of the yard tracks that you can. If you really get
serious about your trains it won't take long to fill them all with locos and
cars.

Now, let's get it running. We're anxious to see trains on that
crossing. 

Don


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Minor Change*

Minor Change


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Seriously, you're just polishing the cannonball now. Go ahead and build it and see how you like it.

Be prepared for a major revision down the road if your interest changes.


----------



## estes53 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Change 4*

Change 4. Like this, operations wise, but will have to keep a lot of the industry 1 story high in order to view the yard and industry sidings.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So now you're starting to veer more towards having things for your trains to do on your layout, although you still have a mine, a farm, a town, and a military base, all without rail service.

Remember -- neither approach is wrong, they're just different. Not mutually exclusive, either, but you will rapidly run into a "bowl of spaghetti" with no room for scenery in your small space.

You might consider putting a scenic divider across your layout (rather than trying to see across as you envision). This would look more like your trains are serving the industries, the going "elsewhere" with their loads, or bringing deliveries from "elsewhere". It also will give you something to put "flats" against -- that is, partial buildings that will suggest an entire industry, since you don't really have room to put a structure of any size on the layout as you've drawn it.


----------

